# Discounted Labor



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, from now till september 30, I will give anyone who mentions this ad, a 10.00 per hour discount off posted labor rate, also forum members get a 10% parts discount... come on in and lets get those boats and engines serviced....

:usaflag


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey guy's gals most all of us know Kenny over at Emerald Coast and he is always willing to help. Like yesterday im having a anchor light problem. Call Kenny he makes the suggestion I run with it sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh light fixed. But ya know I also take my equipment over to Kenny and crew to have my service work done as well, yea it cost some money, but im not being towed in either for a maintence issue either. So if ya need something fixed take it over there. Service, Take It Over There. Winter service is just around the corner. 

Kenny thanks for your help yesterday. PFF members tell them at the service counter before they make up your bill that you are a member so th 10% parts discount comes off the bill and now even 10.00 labor per hour. Which im sure that labor rate won't last long. 

Thanks again EC Paul Lewis


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll be coming to see you after I run a couple more trips.. it's time for another 100 hour service on the Yamaha 150 HPDI....it's running great thanks to you.

Kenny does an excellent job, always gets me back on the water quickly and the service is always great.... see you in a week or so!


----------

